# What's His Deal??????



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

He wanted her, not me. He wanted out of everything and pretty much abandoned us. Insisted he wanted a divorce, but I needed to file. 
Now, he's dragging his feet. Won't talk to me. Won't sign the papers. Says "it's not fair" about everything. I just don't get it.
What does he want? I've done everything I can think of to make it fair; the only thing I'm insisting on is that he cannot have the kids for overnights without a room for our daughter (she's nearly 16 and needs the privacy). I don't think it's "fair" to the kids to have to spend every other weekend sleeping on the floor. Other than that, I've agreed to everything he wants. 
He accuses me of trying to cheat him, and is doing everything he can to make this drag on and take forever.
What is going on?????? Is he just trying to torture me more? I just want this over and to try and piece my life back together.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Maybe he wants to have the best of both worlds, maybe he wants to work things out or make ur life harder then it has to be
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

